# Orange peel texture repair debacle



## Yallery (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I recently finished repairing seam cracks on an orange peel textured ceiling. This is what I did, as usual:

1. Removed and cleaned out any loose material
2. Mesh tape and 2 coats Easy Sand
3. Sprayed loose mud over patches and knocked down

(I didn't prime my repairs, though. I'm thinking that was a mistake.)

Looked like a million bucks when I was done. Home owner very happy.

Now, an (unknown to me) painter comes in, and says all (ALL!) my repairs are coming down as he rolls. Every one! Not sure if it's just the texture or the coats as well.

I just got the call so I haven't seen it yet, but I'm looking at it tomorrow.

I've done this sort of repair so many times...with no problems. No calcimine on this job.

I'm wondering if the painter tried rolling over paint or primer that wasn't quite dry, maybe back rolling too soon. Something I could never prove, of course.

I'm baffled.

What do you guys think? 

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Yallery said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I recently finished repairing seam cracks on an orange peel textured ceiling. This is what I did, as usual:
> 
> ...


I always prime my repairs, ive seen painters pull material on repairs


----------

